# Railroad Pen



## EBorraga (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a little stumped as I have a customer that wants a railroad pen. My brain can't seem to come up with anything. Anyone have some suggestions? Thanks for the input


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 22, 2011)

This pen is the only one that popped into mind.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=82445&highlight=rail


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Aug 22, 2011)

How about a L&N logo or a picture of a train in resin....Al


----------



## John Pratt (Aug 22, 2011)

One shaped like a railroad spike?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 22, 2011)

Make one out of railroad tie and make a clip like a railroad spike or a miniature track.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2011)

Any particulars for the customer or do you have artistic freedom? The link Derek showed was really cool. Maybe have the guys at Creative Dimensions do some laser work. Use a similar method that Sylvanite used with his gunpowder pen, except maybe use coal dust. There's always segmenting. Decals....I'll keep the thought process going. Good luck either way!


----------



## randywa (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought of this as a railroad blank. But I've been having a bad day.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 22, 2011)

see if you can find the TINY scale railcars (Azimiryou...please chime in!)  there are some out there that look like they are small enought to cut and cast....been wanting to try but don't want to drop the $40 a car for an experiment!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Aug 22, 2011)

My first thought was one like Constant makes, just have one done up with a locomotive from the appropriate era inlaid.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 22, 2011)

Use decals of railroad signs, out of business railroads etc...


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 22, 2011)

Railroad ties are soaked and impregnated with various chemicals to deter decay and insects. I don't think making a pen from a piece of RR tie would be a good idea...actually the idea is kinda neat but I would not do it. Safety  first...in the shop and out the door with our pens.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



nsfr1206 said:


> Make one out of railroad tie and make a clip like a railroad spike or a miniature track.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 22, 2011)

I would take a trip to a hobby store where train sets and accessories atr sold. Maybe something will inspire you.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Aug 22, 2011)

Another alternative is to find a suitable photograph of something and turn it into a lable, then cast and turn it.  If you do not have experience in this, perhaps someone locally to you can lend a hand.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 22, 2011)

Make it closed end with a whistle on one end??  

Whistles aren't that hard ..... Hmmmm.  Something for the todo list! 

I've made whistles on the lathe before, but never as 1/2 a pen.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 22, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> see if you can find the TINY scale railcars (Azimiryou...please chime in!) there are some out there that look like they are small enought to cut and cast....been wanting to try but don't want to drop the $40 a car for an experiment!


 
I think you may be talking about N scale. I'm going to the Hobby Shop Friday to get some parts for my RC Truck. I'll have to look around. I think they have some stuff they sell just for parts. 

I'll let you know how it turns out John. Probably gonna have to get the belt sander out of retirement.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 22, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Any particulars for the customer or do you have artistic freedom? The link Derek showed was really cool. Maybe have the guys at Creative Dimensions do some laser work. Use a similar method that Sylvanite used with his gunpowder pen, except maybe use coal dust. There's always segmenting. Decals....I'll keep the thought process going. Good luck either way!


 
Jonathan, I can do anything I want. It's actually gonna be a surprise for someone who retired from the railroad. They just want it to have some sort of railroad theme to it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 22, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > see if you can find the TINY scale railcars (Azimiryou...please chime in!) there are some out there that look like they are small enought to cut and cast....been wanting to try but don't want to drop the $40 a car for an experiment!
> ...



oh no, N is huge(1:140?).  Z(1:200?) or TT(1:450)? are the little ones (I believe)...I researched it a few months back, but I'm a numbers guy...so I'm pretty sure those are close.  I think the TT's will fit in a larger pen...maybe!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy Moly John. I got a few Lionel's and some HO's:wink:. Never heard of the really small stuff. Guess I need to google some info.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 22, 2011)

the TT is small enough to build a setup in a briefcase...really.  somewhat popular in Japan, most of the cars i saw were on Japanese sites.  Locomotives (the obvious choice for a railroad theme, STARTED around $50 for the unpowered  ones...well north of that for the live ones.


----------



## juteck (Aug 22, 2011)

The T-scale --- that's small! Makes my HO a giant!!

http://www.t-gauge.net/


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I found a few places in the states that sell T scale. Will have to try and call them to see if they have anything that doesnt run. The cheapest locomotive i found was $40.00.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me about safety. That creosote or whatever it is probably isn't to good for a person.


----------



## jfoh (Aug 22, 2011)

How about having a set of tracks cast on a tube. If you can do a watch pen why not a rail track pen?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 22, 2011)

There is also this option. Gary did a great job with his laser.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77978


----------



## JohnU (Aug 22, 2011)

I think a steampunk railroad pen would be neat.  Not sure if you will be able to yell that the parts are from a train, especially a real small one.


----------



## titan2 (Aug 24, 2011)

You could cast a T-Gauge track to pen....

They have it here:

http://www.tgauge.co.uk/product/22/0/straight-track-60mm


Barney


----------

